# Mini QJ 4x4



## TheMachanga (Dec 13, 2009)

I wanted this for Christmas for 2 months. Last time I checked they had 1900 in stock. Now they don't sell them and there are none on other websites. WHY!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 13, 2009)

Here.

and who is they?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 13, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Here.
> 
> and who is they?



Sorry, I meant Cube4you


----------



## Truncator (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24168


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 13, 2009)

Truncator said:


> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24168



I saw that but I wasn't sure if it was a mini qj, Is it just a knock off?


----------



## Truncator (Dec 13, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24168
> ...



Erm, no? XD It's a Mini QJ 4x4.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 13, 2009)

I bought my two 6cm mini QJ 4x4's from popbuying.com . They come in a white box with "QJ" carved out on two sides.

And I also brought a LanLan screw/spring 2x2 in the same order too.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2009)

Is this a QJ?
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25076


----------



## ianini (Dec 25, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Is this a QJ?
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25076



Yes


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

the large QJ have been beaten by the lanlan 4x4. lanlan is one of the chinese manufactorer that produces high quality products. (their 7x7 actually have even better quality than the V-cubes)


----------



## (R) (Dec 25, 2009)

watch out daniel


----------



## metal_cuber (Dec 25, 2009)

Daniel did lanlan design the 7x7 or even put it into production making it available no they stole a design, but I don't want another knock off thread so on topic. Ive heard that cube4 you had some legal problems or knock off problems with qj but I'm not sure


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

metal_cuber said:


> Daniel did lanlan design the 7x7 or even put it into production making it available no they stole a design, but I don't want another knock off thread so on topic. Ive heard that cube4 you had some legal problems or knock off problems with qj but I'm not sure



would you mind improving the punchuation(lol spelling?) a little bit so i know who you're asking?

and no, QJ is not knockoffs. QJ = Mefferts


----------



## (R) (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, but LL 7x7 are, so back on topic... Popbuying, Dealextreme thats all I got


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

(R) said:


> Yes, but LL 7x7 are, so back on topic... Popbuying, Dealextreme thats all I got



dealextreme doen't have mini QJ

and LanLan 4x4 is a normal sized 4x4 with better quality than QJ.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Dec 27, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but LL 7x7 are, so back on topic... Popbuying, Dealextreme thats all I got
> ...



Have you actually tried the LanLan 4x4/7x7, or are you just posting based on what you have heard?


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 27, 2009)

There exists a better 4x4...
I shouldn't say anymore though. :d


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 27, 2009)

4Chan said:


> There exists a better 4x4...
> I shouldn't say anymore though. :d



but it's rubik's sized...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 27, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > (R) said:
> ...



it's logic. since LanLan cubes have better quality then QJ, LanLan 4x4 have better quality than QJ 4x4

unless you couldn't understand logic this simple.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 27, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


If you havn't tried the cubes, you can't comment.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Dec 27, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



How can you say that LanLan cubes have higher quality than QJ cubes if you haven't tried them?


----------



## V-te (Dec 27, 2009)

4Chan said:


> There exists a better 4x4...
> I shouldn't say anymore though. :d



Indeed, they are magical


----------

